# I know this device can be flashed but how?



## FusionTecg (Nov 22, 2019)

Hello again, this may seem a bit out of the ordinary.

So, its an older Alcatel Go Flip 2 (4044T, model). I have two other phones I could sarcrafice for a flash, except for the fact they have data on them, that is backed up, but I want to keep the original copy of. So, this was just the device on hand I could sacrafice or not be mad if it was bricked. I wanted to try flashing Android/or Linux onto it, even a scaled down version if needed, despite how its probably going to be unusuable/near unusuable if not due to the small screen than anything else.

The hardware is rather weak on it. But I still want to flash it. The one question is: I know it can be flashed, but how? Ive never flashed a device before, and ive wanted to try it. What OS could I flash it with? What version? Which one would work on it? And how?

Ive tried asking on the XDA forums, but I havent gotten a response in about just over a month, so I thought id try asking here.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This is a very specialized subject and it's beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/root or jailbreak phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

The OS for this is very specialized, KaiOS. I assume it is a subset of android.
Source: https://www.cnet.com/products/alcatel-go-flip2/

You aren't going to find coders wasting time writing code for such a narrow OS. Android, yes. KaiOS, no.


----------



## FusionTecg (Nov 22, 2019)

Cookiegal said:


> This is a very specialized subject and it's beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/root or jailbreak phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen.


I asked here, because the XDA forum for things like this had nothing. Figured it was worth a shot, but I see your standpoint.



plodr said:


> The OS for this is very specialized, KaiOS. I assume it is a subset of android.
> Source: https://www.cnet.com/products/alcatel-go-flip2/
> 
> You aren't going to find coders wasting time writing code for such a narrow OS. Android, yes. KaiOS, no.


I think you may have misunderstood the post, I wanted to attempt flashing it with something else, but it was a phone that I had no idea if there was anything for it or if it was possible. I only know of so far that the stock KaiOS is flashable for sure.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> I only know of so far that the stock KaiOS is flashable for sure.


 Please post a link supporting that KaiOS can be replaced by by a different ROM.


----------



## FusionTecg (Nov 22, 2019)

plodr said:


> Please post a link supporting that KaiOS can be replaced by by a different ROM.


You see, there seems to be nothing on that for this specific device, or the similar ones.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If you don't see any posts to support the claim,


> the stock KaiOS is flashable *for sure*


 then you can not be sure.
I'm leaving this thread. I won't be responding again.


----------



## FusionTecg (Nov 22, 2019)

plodr said:


> If you don't see any posts to support the claim, then you can not be sure.
> I'm leaving this thread. I won't be responding again.


I am aware you will not be replying again. I say this because you can find the stock ROM for this phone, for at least the very similar 4044N variant.


----------

